# Has anyone tried this?



## ronnzilla (Nov 12, 2005)

Has anyone tried this lithium charge convertor? What are your Thoughts on it? Will it work with my Millenium Pro? 

http://www.losipartshouse.com/servlet/the-26899/LOSB9607-Lithium-Charge-Converter/Detail


----------



## kcobra (Dec 3, 2002)

The Millenium Pro is on their approved charger list. See the Losi website for the PDF instructions. What it does is stop the charge at a specified voltage, depending on the lipo cell count. For 2s that would be 8.4v. It will end up charging the battery up to around 90%.

My personal advice is to save up another $30 and buy a real Lipo charger such as the Hyperion EOS 5i DP.


----------



## stoneman (Jul 16, 2003)

ronnzilla said:


> Has anyone tried this lithium charge convertor? What are your Thoughts on it? Will it work with my Millenium Pro?
> 
> http://www.losipartshouse.com/servlet/the-26899/LOSB9607-Lithium-Charge-Converter/Detail



I bought one and it is only suppose to be used with certain batteries and stated not to try any others and the orion 3200 was not on the list. the max mah battery on the list was a 2200 mah. Like the guy said just fork out the bucks and buy a charger.


----------



## T4sforme (Dec 31, 2007)

*Hyperion EOS 5i DP*



kcobra said:


> The Millenium Pro is on their approved charger list. See the Losi website for the PDF instructions. What it does is stop the charge at a specified voltage, depending on the lipo cell count. For 2s that would be 8.4v. It will end up charging the battery up to around 90%.
> 
> My personal advice is to save up another $30 and buy a real Lipo charger such as the Hyperion EOS 5i DP.


How well does this hyperion EOS 5i DP charger work? I just picked up a Orion 4800 platinum lipo battery from a fellow racer and need a charger. I was going to try to find a Duratax Ice until I noticed this charger. Does it have a balancer with it? Any info. would be great. Thx.


----------



## gezer2u (Sep 25, 2001)

Looks like it does not balance. 

Here is some info.

You might want to take a look at FMA

Check out the Cellpro 4 and the Scorpion.
Also, here is a review of the Scorpion.


----------



## kcobra (Dec 3, 2002)

T4sforme said:


> How well does this hyperion EOS 5i DP charger work? I just picked up a Orion 4800 platinum lipo battery from a fellow racer and need a charger. I was going to try to find a Duratax Ice until I noticed this charger. Does it have a balancer with it? Any info. would be great. Thx.


The Hyperion 5i charger works great. It's the same rebadged charger that a lot of companies sell. It does all the various battery chemistries. You have to to use and external balancer. www.allerc.com has the charger on sale for $47 and the balancer for $42. Heck of a deal on the charger.

I use my Hyperion 5i and my Multiplex version of the charger to charge everything from 800mah heli packs to 4500mah car packs.

Only thing that might be an issue is that the 5i is a 50 watt/5 amp charger. You will not be able to charge the Orion pack at 2c.


----------



## T4sforme (Dec 31, 2007)

kcobra said:


> The Hyperion 5i charger works great. It's the same rebadged charger that a lot of companies sell. It does all the various battery chemistries. You have to to use and external balancer. www.allerc.com has the charger on sale for $47 and the balancer for $42. Heck of a deal on the charger.
> 
> I use my Hyperion 5i and my Multiplex version of the charger to charge everything from 800mah heli packs to 4500mah car packs.
> 
> Only thing that might be an issue is that the 5i is a 50 watt/5 amp charger. You will not be able to charge the Orion pack at 2c.


OK what is 2c? Thx


----------



## 98Ron (Jun 14, 2004)

C is the mah rating X 1000 or for a 3200 mah X 1000 = 3.2 amps charge rate

2c would be 3200mah X 1000 X 2 or 6.4 amps


----------

